# "Sully"



## Lon (Sep 12, 2016)

Think I will go to a matinee & see this new film. Sully is one hell of a good pilot.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 12, 2016)

Lon said:


> Think I will go to a matinee & see this new film. Sully is one hell of a good pilot.



I think you'll enjoy it. Good film. My wife and I really liked it when we saw it last Friday.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 12, 2016)

I went to see it yesterday when Hubby went to band practice..   I thoroughly enjoyed it..  and Hubby is going to go see it today.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 12, 2016)

we saw it 2 days ago . great movie . a lot of the behind the scenes i never new .


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 12, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> we saw it 2 days ago . great movie . a lot of the behind the scenes i never new .




that's for sure..   I had no idea about the hearings.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 12, 2016)

same here . we all thought it was a great feat from day 1 . little did we know he was being tried and hung by the tsb


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2016)

There was nothing else he COULD have done !  When the engines quit those planes glide like an anvil.

He should have received a medal.


----------



## mathjak107 (Sep 12, 2016)

that was not what the  the initial investigation data showed . the simulations based on flight data showed he could have safely landed at both laguardia and teeterboro without endangering passenger lives . it showed even without power he had enough lift and speed to glide in .

that is what the movie was about , the hearings as to the fact the tsb was looking to hang him for losing a plane and putting passengers at risk .

it was only after sully introduced a few different HUMAN   parameters that the simulations showed failure at both airports .


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2016)

what clinched it though was when he pointed out that in the 17 simulations showing a successful landing at either airport, the simulator pilots began their banking and flight adjustments immediately following the bird strike.  Sully had to first assess the situation, and mentally think through the plan..  So when they added 35 seconds before the simulation pilots were allowed to react, the plane crashed before getting to LaGuardia OR Teeterboro.  PROVING that he saved 155 lives..  VERY interesting.  Then of course, when the 2nd engine was recovered, it was completely blown.. just like Sully told them.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have this movie on my list to see.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 13, 2016)

I probably won't see it in the theater but do want to see it eventually. It's getting excellent reviews everywhere. I want to see "Deepwater Horizon" too.


----------



## jujube (Sep 13, 2016)

We went to see it this afternoon.  Powerful!  I was sniveling through at least half of it.  I don't know why, but I just couldn't stop tearing up.  Tom Hanks did a great job.....he can turn his acting ability to anything!


----------



## Kadee (Sep 14, 2016)

Sully has just been released in Australia ..we went and seen it yesterday ..it was great ..I would highly recommend the movie


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 14, 2016)

jujube said:


> We went to see it this afternoon.  Powerful!  I was sniveling through at least half of it.  I don't know why, but I just couldn't stop tearing up.  Tom Hanks did a great job.....he can turn his acting ability to anything!



I did too...  And you know why?  I saw how everyone came together to help the people on the plane..  How all the Fairyboats immediately converged to rescue the passengers... How the Coast Guard was immediately on the scene...  How the Red Cross was there with blankets and coffee..   I thought to myself .. THIS is how America works...  THIS is what has made us great.. Americans helping people.. No one asked to see anyone's "papers"  or cared what color they were.. or how they worshipped.   People just jumped in and helped other people in trouble.   Then I thought about today's political climate... and the hatred and nastiness..  It made me cry.


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2016)

So everyone knew that I was going to post, so here goes. I remember reading an article that Sully wrote for our magazine from the union, ALPA, regarding water landings. As an airline pilot, I have always tried to keep up with everything that I thought to be most important. I have made several takeoffs and landings over water, but fortunately for me, I never had any bird strikes. I did perform a few water landings in a simulator. Simulators are good for training, but until one does anything under the stress of realism, who knows how he/she will perform?

Sully's F/O, Jeff Skiles should also be commended for his actions. This was a great crew, including the F/A's actions to control the evacuation. Just a really fantastic job all around. 

As for hearings; holy cow. Anytime the NTSB or the FAA is involved with an airliner, the pilots expect to be drilled unrelently. Thankfully, I never had to go through anything like Sully did. I did have a few interviews before the NTSB board in Washington, (my home airport was Dulles). Back in the late 80's,they were interviewing pilots about different emergency techniques and any suggestion on how to speed up the evacuation process. We were also asked about how best to handle fires or smoke in the cargo hold areas.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 14, 2016)

oldman said:


> So everyone knew that I was going to post, so here goes. I remember reading an article that Sully wrote for our magazine from the union, ALPA, regarding water landings. As an airline pilot, I have always tried to keep up with everything that I thought to be most important. I have made several takeoffs and landings over water, but fortunately for me, I never had any bird strikes. I did perform a few water landings in a simulator. Simulators are good for training, but until one does anything under the stress of realism, who knows how he/she will perform?
> 
> Sully's F/O, Jeff Skiles should also be commended for his actions. This was a great crew, including the F/A's actions to control the evacuation. Just a really fantastic job all around.
> 
> As for hearings; holy cow. Anytime the NTSB or the FAA is involved with an airliner, the pilots expect to be drilled unrelently. Thankfully, I never had to go through anything like Sully did. I did have a few interviews before the NTSB board in Washington, (my home airport was Dulles). Back in the late 80's,they were interviewing pilots about different emergency techniques and any suggestion on how to speed up the evacuation process. We were also asked about how best to handle fires or smoke in the cargo hold areas.



Did you see the movie.. What was your take on it.  was it realistic?


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Did you see the movie.. What was your take on it.  was it realistic?



I am going on Friday. I will let everyone know.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 14, 2016)

oldman said:


> I am going on Friday. I will let everyone know.



Can't wait to hear your opinion.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 14, 2016)

I loved the film.

Just keep in mind that the movie portrays the hearings as much more adversarial than the lead investigator reportedly says they were.  The NY Times did a story on this last week. It says in part:



> So familiar was the story, in fact, that the scriptwriters heightened the drama by adding a level of testiness to the N.T.S.B. investigation that Mr. Benzon and others involved say is unfair and inaccurate. But that may not matter when the raw material of real life is redone as mass entertainment.
> 
> 
> There is no question that the film’s version of the inquiry veers from the official record in both tone and substance, and depicts the investigators as departing from standard protocol in airline accident inquiries. The N.T.S.B. released a statement saying the agency regretted that the filmmakers had not asked them to review the movie for accuracy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 15, 2016)

I have no doubt that the story was jacked up a bit in order to be exciting and entertaining. They had to make a plot there.. in order to be a movie.  Hero applauded..  Hero questioned and villianized...  hero gains back reputation.   etc..   boy gets girl... boy loses girl... boy gets girl back...  same-o samo-o


----------



## oldman (Sep 15, 2016)

I testified twice before the FAA and the NTSB, but only as a witness. In both hearings, everyone was treated professionally and with dignity. I never saw any signs of the interviewers pawing or attacking the witnesses or those involved.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 15, 2016)

oldman said:


> I testified twice before the FAA and the NTSB, but only as a witness. In both hearings, everyone was treated professionally and with dignity. I never saw any signs of the interviewers pawing or attacking the witnesses or those involved.



It did sort of seem they were accusatory.. But then again.. all of the simulations were showing he would have been able to land at LaGuardia OR at teeterboro.   When Sully  got them to add 35 seconds to the time after the bird strike before they could begin reacting.. they crashed.  They all seemed pretty contrite at that point.. Then of course when the 2nd engine proved to have been destroyed, that clinched it.  They were being told by the data that the one engine still was idling.   Sully was right.. it wasn't.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2016)

I missed it but when it becomes available to rent or stream, i'd like to see it. Hope you enjoyed Lon.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 15, 2016)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I missed it but when it becomes available to rent or stream, i'd like to see it. Hope you enjoyed Lon.



I saw this movie a few weeks ago, and it was great.  Tom Hanks did his usual outstanding job as an actor.


----------

